# Our Poppy!!



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Well Poppy has arrived - she is gorgeous, a really sweet little thing, she's our first girl, Biggles adores her, Bruno is a bit unsure what to think of her as yet!
Thanks again to Saoirse - Freedomchis, we will love her!

Here are some photos which include some pictures of her in the Vintage Bitch carrier that Lori made -


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG I am so jealous. She is just adorable. Congrats.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Words fail me for once 

Well almost...She is adorable and that little expression in the last picture, I reckon she knows she has fallen on her pretty little paws coming to you  

I hope you share very many happy years with her. So pleased for you!

x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh my she is just so adorable x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thanks BKBunny and Princess!!

Barbara thanks too for your kind words!!

She's a teeny little thing at the moment, just 1lb 8oz so we are freefeeding her and she eats like a baby wolf!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

And there must be puppy breath 

x


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

OMG I am in love with Poppy and your other dogs are absolutely adorable, how sweet.

Joy xx


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww congrats she is just a doll. Phoebe was 1.6 ish when I first got her so the whole wee thing really brings back memories!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

AWWWWW i love her! What a lovely little girl xx


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

What a precious little boo boo!! Give her kisses for me and the boys please!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Jane she is sooo cute!
Love the name Poppy too.
Congrats!! x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wowza she is too cute!! She fits real well into the family!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Puppy breath! Did someone mention puppy breath? I love it. She is so adorable and sweet. I love the name Poppy. What a sweetie you have there.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh! Puppy breath! :love10: That was the first thing I thought of too! 

She is just absolutely precious. And you have a bell on her! When I rescued Tango even though he was 7 months and 2.4 lbs, I'd never had ANYTHING that small, and I was terrified I, or someone else, would step on him, so I put a bell on his collar too. And even with Jazz, though I was much more experienced by then, she was still very little at 11 weeks, and she spent the first couple months with a bell on her collar as well.

I am SO happy for you.........envious, but very, very happy.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats on your new little girl. She is very cute
and so are your other dogs.


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

Adorable! Lover her and the bag!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Did someone say puppy breath?? Oh my gosh, it's like crack to me lol! I loooove it!

She is adorable


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh Jane, so happy for you! She is a sweetie, way to cute for her own good. Love the last pic. 

What a great start to 2010. Oh yeah love the name as well!


----------



## lostlolli (Nov 20, 2007)

i wanna squeeze 'em!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

jane what a new years perssie, congrats


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

OMGosh!! so sweet


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Jane, she is absolutely stunning!!! I adore her name and she looks like she is going to be a complete princess!!! As she should, being the only chick. Enjoy the puppy time, it's so precious!!! So excited to watch her grow up!!! Congrats New Mommy!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww jane what a precious wee girl she looks like shes fits in well with the boys i love the name poppy it suits her awww she reminds me so much of my zacyboy when he was a pup they are so similar ohhhh you are so lucky heres zac around poppys age they look so alike lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is adorable!! What a cutie! I bet you are so excited to have her home and finally.... a little girl to go with your boys!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

How is your little girl today 

x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like she settling in perfectly!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh my goodness! She's so cute!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone!!

Yes she came complete with puppy breath!! 

Wow - is she settling in well! first day she was here, Bruno didn't like her at all, but she would have none of that and chases around after him, she has now _almost_ won him over, to say he doesn't have a choice is no exaggeration. She just follows him and jumps on him, barks at him and is generally a right little madam! She hero worships Biggles and goes right over cuddling up to him at every opportunity.

Since shes arrived she has totally pottied on the pee pad - amazing for a little one of 10 weeks. She eats all her food and has actually shoved the lads away from their bowls to get theirs.

This little woman is ruling the roost on day 3 - heaven help us all!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Been waiting for this update...lovely 

Are you available to take orders for some of the adorable Poppy's puppy breath?

x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww Jane I love her, she is adorable. One of these days I may get another chi. Until then I will drool over everyone elses. I am glad she is settled in so well. I love her name as well, it suits her well.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes beautiful, congratulations on ur new addition


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is so pretty, you forget how very tiny these little ones are until you see them next to a mature dog. You are so lucky, I must say I am very jealous.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thanks again everyone - she is truly our last pup to complete our doggy family! We can walk three of them - any more might be a struggle on walks!!

So for the next 18 years (hopefully) I will be watching all you guys get your new pups and be envious of that puppy stage and puppy breath!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yup! I'm jealous of the puppy stage too..I haven't had a puppy in quite a while and it will be even longer before I have another one...John says no more pets until the ones we have are gone, so I guess I'm outta luck for another baby chi in the near future....but I wouldn't change that...I want my boys around for a LONG time.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

looks like poppy is settling in just fine!!! look at them all comfy hehe!  looks lovely in the bag, so comfy!  congrats!


----------

